

Ask YC: Boston or Bay Area? - anon120

I have just been offered a position in Boston.  Current I live and work in the south Bay Area.  It's an equivalent position, so not a jump in the career ladder, but to an industry I'm really interested in and a really great company.  I'd be getting a lot less equity though.<p>Has anyone here done the east coast/west coast relocation?  What's it like?  Any transitional issues?  Any suggestions for one city over the other?
======
noodle
sounds like the question is, money or something you're interested in?

i don't think anyone on HN is fit to answer that question for you.

------
alaskamiller
boston when it stops snowing.

